# Watching Aussie Rules football in Bangkok



## lapearceoz (Jan 3, 2011)

I suspect that this is an oldie but does anybody happen to know if there are any bars, cafes or other places where one can watch the forthcoming Australian Rules season games live or semi live at least? This posted from a recent Australian expat here in Bangkok. Would also be interested to hear of places to hang out in Bangkok with similar single expats! Thanks:juggle:


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

best I can do is:

THE OFFICE BAR SPORT SCHEDULE
BANGKOK'S ULTIMATE SPORT'S BAR 
2 x 100 INCH PROJECTOR SCREENS
17 X LCD TV'S 


CATCH ALL THE ACTION
AT THE OFFICE BAR
EVERY GAME WITH COMMENTARY

AFL IS BACK: INDIGENOUS ALL STARS V RICHMOND
LIVE
FRIDAY 4.30PM
Thur 3
17.00 GOLF Qatar Masters LIVE

Fri 4 
16.30 AFL Indigenous All Stars v Richmond LIVE
17.00 GOLF Qatar Masters LIVE

SAT 5 
16.30 GOLF Qatar Masters LIVE
19.30 6 Nations Wales v England DELAYED
19.45 EPL Stoke v Sunderland LIVE
21.30 6 Nations Italy v Ireland LIVE
22.00 EPL Man City v West Brom LIVE
22.00 EPL Newcastle v Arsenal LIVE
22.00 EPL Tottenham v Bolton LIVE
22.00 EPL Aston Villa v Fulham LIVE
22.00 EPL Wigan v Blackburn LIVE
22.00 EPL Everton v Blackpool LIVE
23.59 6 Nations France v Scotland LIVE
00.30 EPL Wolves v Man U LIVE

Sun 6 
10.30 Cricket Australia v England ODI LIVE
16.30 GOLF Qatar Masters LIVE
20.10 Npower Swansea v Cardiff LIVE
20.30 EPL West Ham v Birmingham LIVE
23.00 EPL Chelsea v Liverpool LIVE


----------

